# Cirque Du Soleil



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

I went to a Cirque Du Soleil show last night and it was awesome. They're a group of performers who put on a live music event incorporating dance, acrobatics, and drama. They're hard to describe. Somewhat surreal and modern artsy.

Their previous shows have consisted of more acrobatics, this one entitled "Delerium" was more theatrical, and also blended in the work of video artists with the music and drama. They had the stage and then put a sheer screen that you could see through across the front of it, and then played video effects on it. At one point a guy was floating on a ballon and a tidal wave came over and 'washed' him away. It was awesome.

Anyway. If you get a chance to see them, and you're into something a little different, check it out!


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I live in Quebec so we get to see them alot. (maybe a little too often) Cirque du Soleil and poutine is what it`s all about in this province! They are very talented performers aren`t they!!!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I had the chance to see them a few years ago in Orlando, and loved it! It's an incredible show. Highly recommended if you ever get the chance - go!


----------



## Clone (Mar 9, 2005)

They are coming to Buffalo on Valentines Day and according to my wife that's where I'm taking her on Valentines Day. I must be one hell of a guy. :whip:


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Oooh, a nice valentine's day gift. I hope you guys enjoy it. Just try not to go into it with any expectations, and just enjoy it for what it is, not be disappointed for what it isn't. If that makes sense?

Let us know how you like it!


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

I just saw them in Vegas in January... and two years before that... in Vegas... in January.

Very cool stuff, lots of talent.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Just seen a commercial tonight that they are coming to town, I might have to go and check them out.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Ugh..............If I wanted to see a bunch of frogs parading around in tights I'd go see a play.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

I hope you go Trenac. Tickets are kinda pricey though... and I saw people leaving about 1/3 of the way through the show! Crazy. And people brought their 5 year old children to it also. I couldn't understand that.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I have seen O, Dralion, and Quidam. I also have the soundtracks to everything from alegia and ealier. Lovely stuff. O so far has been the best eye and ear candy. Can't wait to see the new tour.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

We've seen Quidam, Alegria and Varikai and enjoyed them all very much.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I've seen O and Mystere in Vegas. Between the two, I like O better because of the water on stage.


----------

